# Indoor Antenna for HD Channels



## MaStAViC (Aug 17, 2004)

Hello, I am hoping for a bit of assistance.

I live in metro San Francisco and have Comcast's Digital Economy (link), which comes with a Standard Definition cable box. However, I want to watch channels such as NBC and CBS in HD quality.

I would really like a recommendation on an indoor antenna or a product that would serve my needs. I found the HomeWorx HDTV Digital Flat Antenna UHF / VHF (HW110AN), but am thinking there might be something better. Also, I do not want to spend too much money.

I checked out AntennaWeb and after entering my information, a "yellow-coded" Small Multidirectional Antenna was recommended.

Thank you!


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Check out Winegard and Channel Master antennas.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes, Channel Master just came out with a new improved version.


----------

